
I never knew Drupal did vape bands? - lightlyused
https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/arjrue/i_never_knew_drupal_did_vape_bands/
======
coreyp_1
Interesting problem. It made me realize the danger of making your logo GPL and
not protected by trademark!

